# Kydex Sheaths



## jasonb (Jul 23, 2018)

Had a few knife blanks that I have put on handles, but did not have sheaths for them (I did not put the handle on the blue acrylic, it had my initials and was the right price). So got some .08" kydex and made a foam press. Sheaths may not be the prettiest but they are functional. Was a fun project.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice job Jason. Kydex is pretty straight forward to work with and WAY tougher than I ever imagined. As long as you get it in the press before it cools your good.


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 17, 2018)

That blue is a pretty one, and nice to see some acrylic now and then. The second one is so clean it looks CG - like it's too good to be real.


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice looking sheaths, were did you source the kydex?

And that blue one has my initials on it also, you should send it to me

-jason


----------



## jasonb (Aug 18, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> Nice looking sheaths, were did you source the kydex?
> 
> And that blue one has my initials on it also, you should send it to me
> 
> -jason


Kydex and foam for the press are from knifekits.com. 

Just send 5 monthly installments of $19.99 and I'll make sure the knife gets to you. But wait there's more for just another 5 monthly installments of $19.99 I'll also include the sheath. And if you act now shipping will only be $19.99.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

